

EA makes games free, relying on in-game microtransactions instead - SanderMak
http://www.techspot.com/news/51788-ea-micro-transactions-will-be-built-into-all-of-our-games.html

======
Nathanael47
This makes a lot of sense, but feels unsavory to me. It's not so different
than a drug dealer offering the first taste for free. EA knows that once
they've hacked my mesolimbic dopamine reward system I'll pay them - and each
payment makes me more invested. At some point it's a lot like gambling.

